# transferring ob care mid-pregnancy



## astough (Sep 24, 2013)

Our office is getting many pregnant patients transferring to our office mid to end of their pregnancies due to their previous doctor closing his practice. Any suggestions on how to bill these patients? I am concerned that if I bill the antepartum care at the end of their pregnancy my claims will deny for "timely filing" if they are early in their pregnancy. I'm thinking it would be incorrect to bill globally though (?)  also, how would the first visit to our practice be billed if at all, most of these will be new patients to us. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## BPPasc (Sep 24, 2013)

i would bill for the new pt as she is just presenting to your practice.  However, for prenatal visits afterwards and/or late pregnancy the former physicians (if enough visits) would more than likely bill for antepartum leaving you to bill for delivery and pospartum only.


----------

